
What Will a Betelgeuse Supernova Look Like from Earth? - elorant
https://www.discovermagazine.com/the-sciences/what-will-a-betelgeuse-supernova-look-like-from-earth
======
ksaj
It might not be going supernova after all. According to Anton Petrov (Hello,
Wonderful Person!) it might just need a neighbourhood cleanup.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKO-
ktyPS-k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKO-ktyPS-k)

